# motion sensing wall switch



## Dark vision (Sep 8, 2008)

hey haunts, i want to use a motion sensing wall switch, like for a bathroom or bedroom to hook up some props. i would like to wire it into a extention cord can this be done. i have tried it but when the it is switched to auto the power just stays on it never turns off any help would be great thanks in advance


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Dark Vision...here is what I did...
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11139


----------



## Dark vision (Sep 8, 2008)

thats cool, i will try it. thanks again for the help.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Check out this thread or just go to my website for motion detection methods how-to documents Including the wall motion sensor.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12326


----------

